# Has anyone bought from this site ?



## purple_pumpkin (Jan 10, 2010)

I was wondering has anybody bought from this site >>> Women's Shoes, Women's Fashion Boots, Women's Clothing Online Depot - Makemechic
They have cheap shoes, its ridiculous! but they look so good, i'm considering buying 4-5 pairs, but i don't know if it legit site ?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 10, 2010)

ooh they have cute stuff! I don't have any info about it and got nothing when I googled it. If you do order stuff, please let us know how it is.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Jan 12, 2010)

I've found them on ebay, they have 99.7 feedback, so I'm going to order from them in the next couple of weeks


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

i'm loving some of the strappy shoes they have! must see if they deliver to the uk!!


----------

